# Attempts to keep my PEW/IV going.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

So i some how managed to let me PEW/IV line get so low ( 3 old doe's and that was it! ). In a last ditched attempt to restart them with what i had left i raced to get a PEW buck or two.

I managed to find 2 good quality bucks, paired one up with a doe and the other buck was lucky enough to get two doe's. One of the bucks died almost 2 week later.

1st litter 4 altogether no culling, 3 bucks 1 doe.... extremely bad luck.


























2nd litter has more doe's than bucks but doesnt seem to be growing at the same rate, so instead of taking pictures i've left them to it,in hope that they develop better before i take pictures.

and the 3rd litter never showed so she went back in with the remaining buck to keep him company =D


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's horrid to struggle with numbers when the mice just wont play ball! 
Good luck getting some numbers back, they look nice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hope you get a bit of mousing luck with them to get you out of the starting blocks.I always liked your PEW's,big mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

shame you aveing some bad luck with them, hopefully that will cahnge soon.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure the other litter will look a lot better in a few days, I've up'd the protein a bit higher ( from dog food to kitten food haha )


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> hope you get a bit of mousing luck with them to get you out of the starting blocks.I always liked your PEW's,big mice.


Thanks Sarah.........Just a shame they end up looking bigger than their actual age ...I knew i should of put that buck in AD however he might not have done so well then. =D


----------

